# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamany nos. Jak długo się zrasta?

## LosBlantos

Tak jak w temacie, jak długo zrasta się złamany nos. Byłem na zawodach kickboxingu i dostałem po nosie. Po ok 7 godzinach pojechałem do lekarza i okazało się że mam "szczelinę złamania kości nosa". Za tydzień mam kolejne zawody i chcę się dowiedzieć czy do tego czasu się trochę wzmocni czy darować sobie to.

----------


## LosBlantos

Dodam że nos jest złamany bez przemieszczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli jeszcze komuś się przyda, to nos zrasta się szybko, nie bedziesz dotykał to tydzien/dwa , w szpitalu nastawiaja tylko do 8 dni po urazie,
jednak przez jakis miesiąc lepiej jeszcze na niego uważać

----------

